# New Toy Showed up Today



## jbolt (Aug 4, 2020)

Ever since we purchased our mountain property I had been looking for a small used tractor to use around the property. After two years of looking at old poorly maintained machines going for a premium I gave up and bought new. 

Kubota B2401, LA435 quick attach loader with detachable bucket and 54" box blade. Box blade is still backorded, 2-3 weeks out. 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## westerner (Aug 4, 2020)

We are not exactly "farm country" around here, but most folks have some sort of tractor for yard and livestock work. 
Kubota is at the top of the heap for machines in that category.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 4, 2020)

Awesome!  I bought a BX2380 new about 3 years ago.   At the time, I only had 1-1/2 acres but have since moved to a 22 acre parcel. 
One of the best purchases I have made, along with a dump trailer.
I built a land plane for my tractor.  It is super slick.  I even put a "taligate" on mine that I can swing to either smooth dirt out as I travel along or to capture it and move the dirt.
Also, I highly recommend a Piranha Bar.  Bxpanded Piranha Bar It will keep your bucket edge from wearing down and it cuts SOOO much better than just the straight edge of the bucket.
I also fab'd up a weight box for the back.  Since your tractor is bigger than mine, I am not sure how yours will be when the loader is full.  There is about 400lbs in mine.


----------



## jbolt (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice! I would like to see your land plane. 

We have 500' of gravel driveway and 1/3 mile of private gravel road. I got the 54" boxblade to start with for the road work. I plan on doing top and tilt hydraulics on the 3 point.

I'll definately look into the bucket edge bar. Looking at a set of pallet forks now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barncat (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a lot of hours operating and maintaining kubotas, and taking others in for service when the people who were supposed to be servicing them didn’t. Follow the break in service schedule from the manual. I think it is 50 hours for filters and some fluids. Buy the filters from kubota so they have a record. I have had to take two tractors in for major hydraulic repairs on the order of thousands of dollars each because, at least according to the service techs at the kubota dealer, they weren’t serviced at the required break in time. Both were around the 1500 hour mark when they needed new hydro pumps and valve bodies and other odds and ends because of little metal pieces that should have been removed at the initial service that was never done. 
great tractors though, you’ll love it.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 5, 2020)

jbolt said:


> Nice! I would like to see your land plane.
> 
> We have 500' of gravel driveway and 1/3 mile of private gravel road. I got the 54" boxblade to start with for the road work. I plan on doing top and tilt hydraulics on the 3 point.
> 
> ...


I will get some pictures posted up today Jay.  I also drew it up in Solidworks.
Here is one picture, although that was before the tailgate was mounted to it.


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 5, 2020)

Those Kubotas are excellent machines and hold their value very well.

We got a BX-25 (miniature tractor / loader / backhoe ) about 15 years ago and they still sell 'used' for about 80-90% of purchase cost. Take care of it and it will last two lifetimes. Only downside is that is a real b**** to change the fan belt.

Photo is SWMBO re-arranging some landscape rocks - machine is a lifesaver (and back-saver) for all sorts of landscape projects on our mini-mini-farm (less than an acre).

Stu


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello Jay.  Here are some more photos.  
My land plane is basically a copy of Gordon Gould's land Plane.  Gordon Gould Tractor By Net

I did do a few things different on mine though.  For one, I attached the angle iron for the blades to a side plate on each side.  But before I did that, I machined 3 slots on each side so that I would have some adjustablilty in positioning the cutting blades.  I drilled the holes on the side plates a little too high though, so I can only get my blades about 3/8" below the side runners.  It maybe would be nice to have them down lower yet, depending on how much cutting you want to do. Also, by having the angle irons (for the cutting edges to bolt to) welded to the side plates, it gives me an option of completely removing it and doing something different if I so choose.  I am about versatility and don't like to be locked into one option.  
 I also added a wear runner on the sides of mine.  I believe Gordon just has one runner on each side, but I wanted one that bolted on so if it wore out I would not have to cut it off and weld on a new one.
If you notice, my blades are straight across.  I thought about running them at an angle, but after doing a bunch of research, it did not seem to make much difference if the runners were straight or angled.  The gravel will only move over about 4 or so inches with angled blades, plus I didn't feel like figuring out the angles.  LOL.
You mentioned that you are putting top and tilt hydraulics on.  That will work super with a land plane.  I want to add the top hydraulic link on mine, but have not gotten around to it yet.  I only have about 5000 other projects that attention. *sigh*
I noticed that you have the flat face couplers on your loader.  Make sure that they are clean clean clean when you put them back together.  If I remember correctly they have a lip seal inside of them.  The slightest amount of dirt will make them leak.  They are rather neat to use, but finicky.

My ultimate land plane would incorporate a hydraulic height adjustment on the cutting blades.  That would be slick!


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 5, 2020)

gr8legs said:


> Those Kubotas are excellent machines and hold their value very well.
> 
> We got a BX-25 (miniature tractor / loader / backhoe ) about 15 years ago and they still sell 'used' for about 80-90% of purchase cost. Take care of it and it will last two lifetimes. Only downside is that is a real b**** to change the fan belt.
> 
> ...



I wish I would have bought the one with the backhoe.  At the moment, it would come in super handy.  But, another $4k or so for it and I just could not justify it.

If you think the fan belt is bad, try replacing the hydrostatic cooling fan.  Apparently a tree branch got into mine when I was clearing some brush out and took all of the fan blades off.  I think it took me five hours to replace it.  Have to unbolt the engine and move it forward so you can get the drive shaft out.  After doing that, I made a "rock guard" for underneath, similar to what Bxpanded sells.  Of course, all I had laying around was some 3/16 aluminum diamond plate.  LOL.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 5, 2020)

Excellent choice on the Kubota!  When I got my Mitsubishi tractor I seriously underestimated the value of a backhoe.   Wow, that is so versatile.    I pulled an old basketball backboard off a tree, dug "miles" of trenches, (could do 100' an hour, so just an amateur) and built a Bocci court, among many other tasks.   The first time I used it, I pulled out an old tree stump.   I am convinced I did it almost as fast as if I'd used a pick and shovel.


----------



## jbolt (Aug 7, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Hello Jay. Here are some more photos.
> My land plane is basically a copy of Gordon Gould's land Plane. Gordon Gould Tractor By Net
> 
> I did do a few things different on mine though. For one, I attached the angle iron for the blades to a side plate on each side. But before I did that, I machined 3 slots on each side so that I would have some adjustablilty in positioning the cutting blades. I drilled the holes on the side plates a little too high though, so I can only get my blades about 3/8" below the side runners. It maybe would be nice to have them down lower yet, depending on how much cutting you want to do. Also, by having the angle irons (for the cutting edges to bolt to) welded to the side plates, it gives me an option of completely removing it and doing something different if I so choose. I am about versatility and don't like to be locked into one option.
> ...


Your landplane look great. Nice job!

Are you just using angle iron for the cutting blades? 

Since we are not at that property full time yet the top and tilt won't be until next year. I did some investigating and on my model, being a manual gear box, the optional factory rear remote valves used on the hydrostat model wont work. There is a rear remote port but no factory valve option. I will most likely do what others have and mount spool valves to the ROPS.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbolt (Aug 7, 2020)

gr8legs said:


> Those Kubotas are excellent machines and hold their value very well.
> 
> We got a BX-25 (miniature tractor / loader / backhoe ) about 15 years ago and they still sell 'used' for about 80-90% of purchase cost. Take care of it and it will last two lifetimes. Only downside is that is a real b**** to change the fan belt.
> 
> ...


Looks good! 

The backhoe would certainly come in handy but was outside my budget. 

When looking at used tractors I was very suprised at how well they kept there value. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 7, 2020)

Missed another good thread . B7510 Turf Special owner here . I had a B7610 an sold it when my job was done , and realized I made a mistake selling it . I love the 75 though and have all the attachments with it . Post hole digger , FEL , grader box , 6 ft rake , mid-mount 60" deck . I have 395 hrs on it and I believe it's a 06 . I am looking at an L model and have priced them out at $28,000 with the loader and backhoe . I have a few more tools to sell before I can pull the trigger on it . 

I have to add , if doing any type of digging , you NEED a tooth bar . I did not have one on my larger tractor and had difficulties digging anything up . I bought the tooth bar for $400 or so off the bay , the smaller tractor has moved mountains already .


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 7, 2020)

jbolt said:


> Your landplane look great. Nice job!
> 
> Are you just using angle iron for the cutting blades?
> 
> ...



Hello Jay...
The cutting blade system is comprised of 4"x3/8" angle iron for the structure along with 3"x3/8" cutting edges bolted to the angle iron.  5 bolts across each cutting edge hold the blades to the angle iron.  I am sure you are thinking "why 4" angle and 3" cutting edge"?  I am not real sure myself.  If I was going to do it over, I would get the 4"x1/2" cutting edges.  BTW, the cutting blades are mild steel I believe due to the ease of drilling through them.  However, you can actually see some sort of "treatment" extending back from the cutting edge 3/4" of an inch or so.  I am assuming that what I am seeing is some sort of hardening process on the cutting edge.  If you use mild steel (angle iron for example) you will wear them out very quickly.  I would not go that route.
As far as hydraulics are concerned, I have an issue with adding hydraulics to mine as well. Mine does not have rear hyd ports either, but I have heard of guys adding them.  There are kits apparently that include a valve you switch over and then the bucket tilt becomes the rear hydraulic tilt or top link control.  That way no extra levers need to be added.  I really would like to do this on mine but have not looked into it too far yet.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 7, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Missed another good thread . B7510 Turf Special owner here . I had a B7610 an sold it when my job was done , and realized I made a mistake selling it . I love the 75 though and have all the attachments with it . Post hole digger , FEL , grader box , 6 ft rake , mid-mount 60" deck . I have 395 hrs on it and I believe it's a 06 . I am looking at an L model and have priced them out at $28,000 with the loader and backhoe . I have a few more tools to sell before I can pull the trigger on it .
> 
> I have to add , if doing any type of digging , you NEED a tooth bar . I did not have one on my larger tractor and had difficulties digging anything up . I bought the tooth bar for $400 or so off the bay , the smaller tractor has moved mountains already .



I grew up on large dairy farm and used to run large tractors.  Back then (I'm 54) we did not have any four wheel drive tractors.  Our loader tractor for a while was an International 656 Utility tractor.  I think my dad bought it because it had a HST and was a little smaller for maneuvering.  I was shocked at how much dirt my puny 23 horse Kubota could move with it being AWD.  These little tractors are really something else.
I have had mine for 3 years and I have nearly 300 hours on it.  After I purchased it the salesman (whom is friends with my nephew and has a 4300 acre farm) reminded me to bring it back for the 50 hour service.  I said "yep, see ya next year".  I think I was back in two months.  The wife and I built a 100 foot long water feature in our back yard, which included hauling in 20 tons of field stone, along with digging a hole to place the water reservoir in.  Now we built a new house on 22 acres, so the jobs are endless for it.


----------



## jbolt (Aug 9, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Missed another good thread . B7510 Turf Special owner here . I had a B7610 an sold it when my job was done , and realized I made a mistake selling it . I love the 75 though and have all the attachments with it . Post hole digger , FEL , grader box , 6 ft rake , mid-mount 60" deck . I have 395 hrs on it and I believe it's a 06 . I am looking at an L model and have priced them out at $28,000 with the loader and backhoe . I have a few more tools to sell before I can pull the trigger on it .
> 
> I have to add , if doing any type of digging , you NEED a tooth bar . I did not have one on my larger tractor and had difficulties digging anything up . I bought the tooth bar for $400 or so off the bay , the smaller tractor has moved mountains already .


If you have the room an L model would be awesome. My B model is the perfect size for getting in and around the trees on our property. 

The previous owner had neglected the property after her husband passed so almost nothing had been raked for 10+ years. The duff is 6+ inches in most places. Over the past two years on our trips up to the property my wife and I had raked by hand about 1/2 acre of the 3-1/2 and that took about 2 weeks to rake, move to a pile and haul off the 20 c.y. of needles and leaves. My back didn't appreciate loading my utility trailer by hand. 

Last Friday we tested out the new tractor, 60" straw rake and debris forks. I was able to rake and move another 1/2 acre of needles and leaves in about 4 hours. Loading the trailer will take minutes. My wife had originally given me some grief for buying a new tractor but not now!  She uses an old JD STX38 riding mower to drag around an AgriFab sweeper to pickup the finer stuff. I got the hint yesterday she wants a new one.


----------



## jbolt (Aug 9, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Hello Jay...
> The cutting blade system is comprised of 4"x3/8" angle iron for the structure along with 3"x3/8" cutting edges bolted to the angle iron.  5 bolts across each cutting edge hold the blades to the angle iron.  I am sure you are thinking "why 4" angle and 3" cutting edge"?  I am not real sure myself.  If I was going to do it over, I would get the 4"x1/2" cutting edges.  BTW, the cutting blades are mild steel I believe due to the ease of drilling through them.  However, you can actually see some sort of "treatment" extending back from the cutting edge 3/4" of an inch or so.  I am assuming that what I am seeing is some sort of hardening process on the cutting edge.  If you use mild steel (angle iron for example) you will wear them out very quickly.  I would not go that route.
> As far as hydraulics are concerned, I have an issue with adding hydraulics to mine as well. Mine does not have rear hyd ports either, but I have heard of guys adding them.  There are kits apparently that include a valve you switch over and then the bucket tilt becomes the rear hydraulic tilt or top link control.  That way no extra levers need to be added.  I really would like to do this on mine but have not looked into it too far yet.


Ah okay. The cutting blade was not clear in the photos. Adding this one to my growing list of things to make.


----------

